# Went mantis hunting



## Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Went to a place I found while fishing hoping to see some mantids. I really hoped to find a brunners mantis for bugfest but not really expecting to actually find one as I never have before. Turns out I found three and one carolina female. Didn't see a single chinese which I found odd. This place has so many insects.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you see the brunners? They have exellent camo.





















Carolina female


----------



## Giosan (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome to see them in the wild!!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 3, 2008)

OMg iw ish we had fields like that here in europe...


----------



## acerbity (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! This motivates me to go on a bug hunt!

Did you just look and pick by eye? What do you carry with you to store them in?


----------



## Giosan (Sep 3, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> OMg iw ish we had fields like that here in europe...


There are  especially eastern europe and spain.

but not where we are no... the northern side.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Wow! This motivates me to go on a bug hunt!Did you just look and pick by eye? What do you carry with you to store them in?


Yep. Been doing it for years and have quite an eye for them. I just take some deli cups out with me.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 3, 2008)

Giosan said:


> There are  especially eastern europe and spain.but not where we are no... the northern side.


ye, but still, in spaini barley found some, only a nymph who ran away :S


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a poor eye for them. I can see the ones in the pictures, but chances are that I would skip right over them in the wild. I wonder how many of them I've missed.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 4, 2008)

Great finds! Where in NC were you when hunting? I've only managed to find brunners in Johnston county. &lt;_&lt; Never even seen a narrow winged mantid lol.

You are so lucky that you live where you can just go outside and find all the native species of mantid to NC.


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Great finds! Where in NC were you when hunting? I've only managed to find brunners in Johnston county. &lt;_&lt; Never even seen a narrow winged mantid lol. You are so lucky that you live where you can just go outside and find all the native species of mantid to NC.


Pitt County is where this is right next to the tar river. It is about a five mile drive. The narrow wings are around my work and I still need to catch a pair. We had a brunners at last years bugfest that was found on the outer banks. I had heard they were inland as well but had never found one until yesterday.


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2008)

One of the brunners molted to adult today. Expect ooths in the classifieds soon.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 7, 2008)

Didn't see this post earlier. Nice fine Rick!! This species always appear to group up in close proximity so if you see one there is a good chance you will find more within 100 sq. ft area. If you sweep the area with butterfly net slowly across the tal grass sometimes a stick mantis will hang on to the net. The place I last found _B. borealis _is a town 30 miles away from Houston called Baytown. To make this short, i want one ooth when you have one  Please keep in touch!


----------

